Ask HN: Who chooses the hurricane names? - StefanKovachev
======
laxentasken
"NOAA’s National Hurricane Center does not control the naming of tropical
storms. Instead, there is a strict procedure established by the World
Meteorological Organization. For Atlantic hurricanes, there is a list of male
and female names which are used on a six-year rotation. The only time that
there is a change is if a storm is so deadly or costly that the future use of
its name on a different storm would be inappropriate. In the event that more
than twenty-one named tropical cyclones occur in a season, any additional
storms will take names from the Greek alphabet."[1]

First result on google btw: [1] [https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/storm-
names.html](https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/facts/storm-names.html)

~~~
zipotm
Thank you!

